# acrobat pro will not flatten image?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

On occassion I will use acrobat pro (10.1.6) to flatten a pdf and convert all the fonts to curves if its something I need to work on but do not have the fonts. It has always worked without issue until I tried on a pdf today. I run the flattener, set it like always to convert all text to curves, converting all pages in the pdf. After running this, I can still select the text, when I open in illustrator it is still asking for the text. The file is not locked. Any reason why converting the fonts to curves in acrobat pro would not work on a specific file?


----------

